# Moka pot recommendations



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,

Thinking of trying out a moka pot, probably a 1 cup as I'm the only real coffee drinker in my house. Are there any that are better than others? I've been looking at the Bialetti Moka Express.

My second question - what sort of grind size do moka pots tend to use?

Many thanks


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi

I just saw that you hadn't had a reply to this so sorry if this is too late...

I started off using a cheaper moka pot (I can't remember the brand) but all my coffee had a slight petrol taste to it which I couldn't figure out but I think it came from the rubber seal. So I ditched that and bought a Bialetti which I would definitely recommend. Have had no problems with that and it has been going strong for a few years.

Personally I would buy a bit bigger than a one cup. I have the 6 cup and I make probably 3 coffees out of that. I imagine the 1 cup to be tiny.

I think the grind size needed is slightly coarser than grinding for espresso machine but finer than other coffee methods. But don't quote me on that as I am not very knowledgable about grinding yet.

Hope that helps

Emily


----------



## FoUr (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello!

I have got quite the collection of Moka pots, although a couple of them are simply novelty items.

However, I think to start out, Emily is probably perfectly correct. The Bialettis are really very very good value for money. They last forever, you could probably resell them online, there's spare parts available everywhere at very reasonable prices and you will probably find all you may potentially fancy in their range.

The Bialetti Moka Express is the classic and time tested choice.

Perhaps to consider: there's for example the Bialetti Brikka range, which has a valve built in, creating quite the good Crema (obviously can't compete with the espresso machines). The Brikkas are a bit more expensive than the Moka Express models. I use both, although I tend to use the Brikka a tad bit more often. You can easily find them on Amazon.

There's a 2 cup Brikka available, which should be more than enough if it is only you who drinks coffee.

I even have a Bialetti Mini Moka, which Bialetti classifies as "mezza tazza" so half a cup. It still renders about 40ml of coffee.

I sourced some 20ml Moka cooker on some trip to Spain, which also works quite well. So don't be shy buying a smaller one, upgrading won't cost all that much if necessary 

Regarding the grind size, it is definitely more coarse than espresso bit I find it to be finer than drip or French press. I haven't got a grinder at the moment, so I either buy one of the classical Italian supermarket brands which pre-grind for the Moka models or I get it pre-ground to Moka/stove-top by one of the UK based roasters. Works really well, with small variations. Pellini no. 20 (for Moka) is a bit finer and may be a tad bit less suited for e.g. the Brikka models than e.g. the Lavazza Crema e Gusto grinds.


----------



## BobbyAxelrod (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi,

For the grind size, maybe you could start in the "medium" range (for example, see this grind setting reference from 1zpresso), and adjust from there.










I have a Bialetti La Mokina, I love it!
It is super handy to make coffee for one person, robust and extremely low maintenance.

I had never heard about the Brikka, @FoUr talking about crema is making me curious ^^


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Aren't graphs brilliant!!!


----------



## FoUr (Feb 9, 2021)

Here's a pic of my morning Brikka coffee to (perhaps) increase the curiosity


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

i have a few bialetti express in different sizes but the pot i use mostly is made by pezzetti (not the tall jug shaped ones, this one looks like a bialetti with a clear plastic section in the lid and the bottom part is circular with no ridges). it seems to work better for me than the bialetti. it's easier to control, i think because the base is wider.

i gradually start to slide it off the ring on my glass topped electric hob once the coffee starts coming through. works perfectly every time and never burns.

the bialetti i often mess up with it and end up with it burning a bit and spitting the coffee out. probably poor technique.


----------



## BobbyAxelrod (Jan 12, 2021)

FoUr said:


> Here's a pic of my morning Brikka coffee to (perhaps) increase the curiosity
> 
> [...]


 Nice! Thanks for the pics, the coffee looks good!


----------

